# Dark Shadows 08



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

This is my set up for this year. The video is pretty ****ty but o well. Here's pics and a video.. Let me know what you think.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

In the garage..

Right when you first walk in










ScareCrow Room










Dungeon Room - ( took the pic while still workign on it)










Mummy Room


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

And my ****ty youtube Video. I'm going to try and take a much better and longer one tonight.






And I put my video in the fearnet contest, I dont think I have any chances of winning but if any of you would like to vote for me, here's the link. My video is titled DarkShadows00. Thanks

http://www.fearnet.com/HH2008/index.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very, very nice! That should creep out the kids and adults alike.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Yes we already has about 200 people stop on by this weekend. So far one little girl cried and one older lady cried. No craptastriphies yet tho!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice job!! Love the rattling scarecrow behind the bars and the mummies. Lighting is wonderful!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice Job! I really like this one. May have to do something like that in the cemetery next year.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

that was freaking awesome! Someone will most definetely **** themselves by halloween lol


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

LOVE IT!!!! I love your giant grim reaper holding the skellie. And the lightening behind him lighting him up? GENIUS!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

HOLY BAT, CrapMan!!! Seriously, that looks amazing! I love the skeleton that pops out of the obelisk!!...Is he spitting at people?

Your lighting is perfect and I have to say I think that Scarecrow in the garage that slams into the cage bars is my new favorite thing!

Great work!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very cool set up, there is something to look at in every direction. How does the path work through your garage. Is it just a simple U or more involved then that?


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks guys.. I have to give credit to Corey at minions web. I used his led spots and floods and they are great! I still have reg. floods but next year everything will be LED. 

The obelisk spitter does spray a mist out of his mouth. It's a favorite for all the kids that stop by.

And for the pathway, It's more complex that a U. It's pretty much an S with differnt type of rooms to look into. I'll post a video with better lighting so you can see more detail.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

holy sh*t thats awsome, looks great man good job


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Way kewl! 
Everything looks great. I bet is so much fun for the kids to go through.....adults too.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Wonderful!!! I really like the lighting on everything.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very Nice!!! I like the grim reaper holding the skelly very cool!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like that same pic Joker does too.
also that is a very cool lookin rocker you have..
I thought that spitting skelly looked familiar
great job


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks guy, Here's a Better video and much longer showing everything that moves. Enjoy!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

That was awesome!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OUTSTANDING display DS....love the reaper and the grave digger!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Lots of hard work went into to your haunt and it Shows Its awsome!!
Note:When shooting video its ok to shut the camera off between scences you wish your viewer to see - that way you can shorten its length but actually get more content in!
just be sure to hold the camera on a scence for at least a 2 to 3 sec count when you turn it back on before you begin moving the angle of the subject you're are curently showing as the eye needs some time to focus on what it is it is seeing. next be sure the viewer has at least 15 to 20 more seconds to view and appreciate the scence before moving on!! Happy Haunting!!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. I'm actually using a digital camera to film but I just bought Pinnacle 12 to edit this year. Just havent had the time yet.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Did your maus have a pop out in it? I really like that. I love all the movement you had. NICE JOB!!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Yep, I had my rocking chair prop inside of the one in the main yard. And the small one on the left has my skelerector jumping up.

I've already came up with a new plan for next year, with something totally different to the front yard.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Turned out wonderfully. You have a knack for corpsing!


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

The pop-ups you have are really effective and placed perfectly.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

VERY cool!!!!!!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

great stuff! very nice detail


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

wow - lots of impressive pneumatics!


----------

